# بخش دانش آموزی > پرسش و پاسخ پیرامون انتخاب رشته > رشته های دانشگاهی >  مشاوره یا دبیری

## farhadhamidi

رشته مشاوره بهتره یا دبیری عربی ،ادبیات،الهیات،علوم اجتماعی برای فرهنگیان
مزایا و معایب هر کدوم رو بگید

----------


## Shah1n

*




 نوشته اصلی توسط farhadhamidi


رشته مشاوره بهتره یا دبیری عربی ،ادبیات،الهیات،علوم اجتماعی برای فرهنگیان
مزایا و معایب هر کدوم رو بگید


به علاقه ت بستگی داره 
 مشاوره نمیتونه کلاس خصوصی بزاره اما اگه زرنگ باشه با مشاوره درسی و انتخاب رشته کنکور و کار با موسسات نونش تو روغنه
عربی درسیه که خیلیا توش مشکل دارن و کلاس خصوصیش زیاده اما تنفر بچه ها هم از درس یادت نره
ادبیات درسی که همه ازش فرارین واسه همین کلاس خصوصیش کمه و واقعن علاقه خاصی میطلبه
الهیات خب بچه ها رفته رفته اعتقاداتشون کم شده و نیاز داره فرد دینی باشی تا ازش لذت ببری وگرنه برات عذابه
علوم اجتماعی هم که خودت میدونی طرفدارش افراد خاصی هستن و حوزه کاریش محدوده
من خودم باشم به این ترتیب انتخاب میکنم(مخالفتی دارید بیان نکنید این صرفا نظرمه و مجبور نیست که استارتر تاپیک بهش عمل کنه)
مشاوره
عربی
ادبیات
علوم اجتماعی
الهیات*

----------


## farhadhamidi

> *
> 
> به علاقه ت بستگی داره 
>  مشاوره نمیتونه کلاس خصوصی بزاره اما اگه زرنگ باشه با مشاوره درسی و انتخاب رشته کنکور و کار با موسسات نونش تو روغنه
> عربی درسیه که خیلیا توش مشکل دارن و کلاس خصوصیش زیاده اما تنفر بچه ها هم از درس یادت نره
> ادبیات درسی که همه ازش فرارین واسه همین کلاس خصوصیش کمه و واقعن علاقه خاصی میطلبه
> الهیات خب بچه ها رفته رفته اعتقاداتشون کم شده و نیاز داره فرد دینی باشی تا ازش لذت ببری وگرنه برات عذابه
> علوم اجتماعی هم که خودت میدونی طرفدارش افراد خاصی هستن و حوزه کاریش محدوده
> من خودم باشم به این ترتیب انتخاب میکنم(مخالفتی دارید بیان نکنید این صرفا نظرمه و مجبور نیست که استارتر تاپیک بهش عمل کنه)
> ...


برا کسی که زبان مادریش عربیه ،بهتر نیست عربی رو اول بزنه بعد مشاوره؟

----------


## Shah1n

*




 نوشته اصلی توسط farhadhamidi


برا کسی که زبان مادریش عربیه ،بهتر نیست عربی رو اول بزنه بعد مشاوره؟


خب عربی ایران که حرف میزنن با کتابا و دانشگاه متفاوته و تفاوتاش هم تو دستور زبان بیرون میفته و همونم باعث میشه بین یادگیری قبلیش و جدیدش مشکل به وجود بیاد
البته شما ببین کدوم علاقته اگه عربی بیشتر دوس داری اول بزن*

----------

